

DarkNote (decentralized ptivate Internet banking) update - xianw

darkNote is s an Open Source truly anonymous decentralized and secure Internet cryptocurrency, that enables fast, near-zero cost privacy protected payments and encrypted messages to anyone in the World.<p>It is inspired by CryptoNote technology: smart Economy with original supply curve, proved fair decentralization, brilliantly scaled network specs, user friendly cross platform GUI wallet and lots of network improvements was brought by XDN in duckNote appearance.<p>And today we are happy to introduce an updates you were waiting for.<p>Today we announce:
New DarkNote main website - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;darknote.cc
New DarkNote XDN verison 1.0.2<p>New updated source code with amazing encrypted messages feature, integrated in simplewallet. 
Now you can run Encrypted Messages services via Web. The simpliest use case is to send messages from the WEB, e.g. with exchange withdrawals. Please, update your simplewallet and daemons to version 1.0.2.<p>New updated GUI client version 0.99.
We keep hard work to improve DarkNote GUI. Now we have: No delays, fast work, tons of improvements. Import of simplewallet private keys to GUI client. Improved mining and updated pool list.<p>Launching media activity, introducing FB page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;darknote.xdn<p>Next days we will introduce more updates and amazing community stuff.<p>Discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcointalk.org&#x2F;index.php?topic=788916.700<p>Stay tuned, great days are coming.
======
mtmw
Can some of you comment on the encrypted transaction comments and encrypted
messages feature?

------
all_th3_b3st
CryptoNote? Is it encrypted messages app?

~~~
xianw
CryptoNote is a name of the technology
([https://cryptonote.org/](https://cryptonote.org/)). Like Bitcoin or
Ethereum.

